# Out playing in Sot's area



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Grin And Bear It: Patrick Weighs 3 Cubs*









Gov. Patrick holds one of the bear cubs.
WBZ

WHATELY (AP) ― Gov. Deval Patrick is handling something almost as formidable as the state budget: bears.

Patrick and Energy and Environmental Affairs Secretary Ian Bowles helped MassWildlife biologists Friday in weighing three black bear cubs. It was part of a state and University of Massachusetts research project.

Bowles said each of the cubs -- two females weighing five pounds and a male at 5.5 pounds -- stayed warm in his jacket while awaiting a turn on the scales.

He said Patrick also helped biologists move the 9-year-old sedated mother bear, who weighed 220 pounds. 


http://wbztv.com/local/bear.cubs.deval.2.946205.html


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hell, if he wanted to weigh bears, he could have gone with us earlier...we don't call 'em bears, though...we call them vittles...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:dito: D baby...
That mofo wanders into my perimeter; he's in the pot along with mom, kith & kin... Ain't nuthin' like bear stew....


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Country veal gentlemen. BTW anyone here been to Whately?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

What a ridiculous photo op.....let's take a wild animal who was born outdoors, is going to live outdoors, and "keep it warm" for a few minutes before it gets weighed, and is then......released to live in the outdoors.

Too bad the cub didn't have explosive diarrhea at the moment that pic was taken.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Where's momma bear when you need her....too bad she didn't wake up


+1 I was thinking the same thing


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Tuna said:


> Country veal gentlemen. BTW anyone here been to Whately?


Yea, Used to hunt in the Hatfield/Whately area,(Horse Mtn. area). Plenty of bears to see. Good area to harvest Venison on the hoof from.


----------

